# Stihl 021 good or bad saw ?



## hanniedog (Apr 30, 2008)

I know it is a small cc saw, I cut allott of 4-6" stuff. Currently use an Husky 141 or Echo 302. Really would like to get a 242xp but are hard to find. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 30, 2008)

I have had my 021 for 9 years from new 
It is my go to saw for little stuff, under 12", brush bashing and palms.
Keep the 3/8 picco chain on it, nothing longer than a 14" bar and it will serve you well.
In 9 years I've had to replace two fuel lines, one air filter, one bar, and the chainbrake has finally broken a bit that keeps the handle from flapping around, the main bit is still ok though.
Light, nimble and a hard worker...it is what it is, 35cc and plastic so don't send it out with the big boys or try to run bigger bars or chain!


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 30, 2008)

It was my first saw and still sees time on small stuff, camping, and is a great trail saw for my jeep. I've never had any complaints with it. Figure when it finally dies, I'll replace it with a pro grade smaller saw. But it's been good to me for what it is


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 30, 2008)

I refrain from commenting on this, those who know me know how I feel about that saw........


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have had one for 5 years and never had a problem with mine, just normal maintenance. Ive just used it around yard for firewood not heavy cutting, I could see hard use ruining it because most parts are plastic.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 30, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I refrain from commenting on this, those who know me know how I feel about that saw........



Me too...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 30, 2008)

We sell a boat load of them to "landscapers" that beat them to death, but and they keep on ticking...


----------

